# Tybee Report Week Update



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Had pretty much the entire week off so I shall go ahead and give the roundup, since I spent too much time fishing to post reports. 

This week the following were caught. Lots of whiting and sand perch. A 42" bull shark, a 42" red drum, many black drum up to 7 pounds, a BIG pompano, as well as a few scattered small blues.

There are reports of the c*bia in the rivers and sounds now, so I may do some fishing for them now. Had a feeling they were around.


----------



## GLENNO (Apr 23, 2003)

SOUNDS LIKE THE FISHING IS GOING GOOD DOWN THERE. DING-DANG-IT, I WISH I WAS THERE!!! 
COMING FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS AT THE END OF MAY. 

COBIA??? FIRST TIME I HAVE HEARD OF THEM INSHORE. YOU CAN CATCH THEM FROM PEIR/SURF?
HOW,WHERE,AND WITH WHAT??

WHAT WERE THE DRUM HITTING ON?

WHERE IS THE BEST PLACE TO FIND FLOUNDER AROUND TYBEE??? ONLY HAVE SEEN A COUPLE COUGHT ON PEIR.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

Hey Emanuel,

Where is Tybee pier located. I haven't heard of it, but sounds interesting to try.  

Oh by the way did you catch all this yourself or are you reporting what was caught of the pier while you were just dunking bait. If this is your catch I need to hook up with you for a day of fishin for some pointers.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Didn't catch all these fish myself, I pretty much annihilated those little sand perch though. Think I may pier-rig a few of those for some bigger fish.

The Tybee Pier is on the lower end of the island, and is free to fish. Not alot of flounder are caught from there, but there are some very large ones pulled from the jetties and creeks.

Cobia are usually caught offshore around the buoys and wrecks although right now they are inshore. You can catch them on dead or live bait, or you can sightcast bucktails to them. Think the largest one caught so far was 39 pounds, none from the pier though.

I'm always glad to show people from the board around the area, although you may have to get a couple beers in me before I give out info on the really good spots.


----------



## GLENNO (Apr 23, 2003)

EMANUEL,


OK, THANKS FOR THE COBIA INFO. HOW LONG DO THEY STAY INSHORE? MAYBE SOMETHING TO DO WITH WATER TEMP? JUST A SPRING THING I GUESS.


I WILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO SUPPLY THE BEER IF YOU CAN TURN ME ON TO "THE SPOT" TO CATCH FLOUNDER AROUND TYBEE!!!I ALLREADY DO PRETTY DANG WELL FROM THE PEIR. MAYBE I CAN SHOW YOU SOMETHING.

I WILL BE DOWN THE LAST WEEK IN MAY. BET YOU A 12 PACK I WILL CATCH THE BIGGEST SHARK
AND/OR THE MOST FISH.

FYI. HAVE GOTTEN SOME REPORTS FROM SSI(ST SIMMONS SHARKERS)THAT THE SHARKS ARE REALLY BEGINNING TO BITE! I ASSUME THEY WILL BE BITING OFF TYBEE REAL SOON. HTTP://GROUPS.MSN.COM/SSISHARKIN


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I may have to take you up on that offer. I'm usually working from 5 to 11 most nights, so that leaves the days open.

One other thing, please don't type in all caps. It's the Internet version of yelling.

Thanks.


----------



## GLENNO (Apr 23, 2003)

Emanuel,

Great. I will be in touch. Sorry bout' the all caps-have not had compter very long.


----------

